
Show HN: Shellpy a tool for convenient shell scripting in Python - alexander996
https://github.com/lamerman/shellpy/blob/master/README.md
======
wingerlang
Seems pretty cool, I often use bash and python to script things but always
feel like some things area way way easier in only one of them.

------
mynewtb
How does it compare to that 'sh' module?

~~~
alexander996
It has completely different syntax than sh. For sh a command would look like

from sh import ifconfig print(ifconfig("wlan0"))

For shellpy

p`ifconfig wlan

